# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Thư viện + Tài liệu hướng dẫn thiết kế mẫu điêu khắc 3D JDPaint/ Artcam Pro.

## atuancnc

Chào các bác, em lập topic này mong mọi người ủng hộ nhé  :Smile: 
_uploading...._

----------

Boyred2000, CBNN, CKD, cuong, hojcvex, lyakhuong, minhtriet, MQT, Nam CNC, quangcaohoanglong, quốc thanh, thuhanoi, trungdt, vuquanghhd

----------


## CBNN

có tài liệu hưỡng dẫn thì cho em xin với bác Tuấn ơi ...

----------

atuancnc

----------


## ahdvip

Em đang cần hình này, anh có thời gian thì giúp em với. 
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=36675539068

----------

atuancnc

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Chào các bác, em lập topic này mong mọi người ủng hộ nhé 
> _uploading...._


bác còn mở lớp dạy vẽ và thiết kế JDP ko em đăng ký 1 xuất hì hì

----------

atuancnc

----------


## atuancnc

> bác còn mở lớp dạy vẽ và thiết kế JDP ko em đăng ký 1 xuất hì hì


Ok bác, thông tin bên dưới chữ ký e nhé!

----------


## atuancnc

Hoa Văn trang trí:

----------

dieuhoian

----------


## hardfarmer

> Chào các bác, em lập topic này mong mọi người ủng hộ nhé 
> _uploading...._


Bác có cho mẫu nào thì upload nguyên mẫu bmp đi. Quảng cáo thế làm gì. Có bác hoctap256 đã chia sẻ vài chục Gb mẫu trên Fshare rồi đấy bác.

----------

anhcos

----------


## jacky chain

Newbie như em mà thấy cái này chán chết thôi. Cứ như show hàng cho xem thèm chơi ấy

----------


## atuancnc

Em mới xong bức này, đục sâu đến 3cm  :Smile:

----------

ketnoj, Phạm Thành Nam, thuhanoi, vietpham

----------


## skydn

Đẹp đó anh

----------

atuancnc

----------


## atuancnc

Em mới vẽ xong & đã test: xyz= 1286x860x45mm:

----------

garynguyen, lacute84, Phạm Thành Nam, thuhanoi, vietpham

----------


## skydn

> Em mới xong bức này, đục sâu đến 3cm


Mẫu này giá bao nhiêu vậy anh inbox cho em

----------


## atuancnc

> Mẫu này giá bao nhiêu vậy anh inbox cho em


E ko thương mại mẫu này, tết đến e tặng các bác đam mê, link bên dưới nhé  :Smile: 

[/QUOTE]


Link download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/xj...0986521374.rar

*P/s: Nhớ ấn nút dislike cho e nhá*

----------

ahdvip, anhxco, CBNN, hoangsikhanh, jimmyli, KDD, ketnoj, kimtan, legiao, lnq2510, minhtriet, Mr.L, phunglq, Ryan, sirateo, skydn, thankyou0411, thuhanoi, thuyên1982, trungdt, trunghau86vn, tuyentruong, vietpham, writewin, zentic

----------


## skydn

> Bác nào thích mẫu này, inbox e share link về dùng nhé, tết rồi tặng các bác đam mê



Link download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/xj...0986521374.rar

*P/s: Nhớ ấn nút dislike cho e nhá* [/QUOTE]

Thanks bác mail của mình : luongkhanh1809dn@gmail.com

----------

doreamon, hoangsikhanh, lacute84, ndtuan1984, thankyou0411, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## ketnoj

> E ko thương mại mẫu này, tết đến e tặng các bác đam mê, link bên dưới nhé



Link download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/xj...0986521374.rar

*P/s: Nhớ ấn nút dislike cho e nhá* [/QUOTE]

link download không được bác,bác gửi mail hộ e ha: ketnoj77@gmail.com thanks!

----------

hoangtu1985

----------


## anhcos

Đây là link dễ tải nhất quả đất rồi mà bác còn đòi cái gì nữa không biết.
Hình thì đẹp nhưng nhìn mấy chữ khựa chịu không được....

----------


## emptyhb

> Đây là link dễ tải nhất quả đất rồi mà bác còn đòi cái gì nữa không biết.
> Hình thì đẹp nhưng nhìn mấy chữ khựa chịu không được....


Bác không thích chữ thì xóa đi là được mà  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

anhcos

----------


## suu_tam

Cứ cái gì hàng cho không, tặng không. Miễn phí là em yêu hết.

----------


## emptyhb

Đang học JDPaint, tiện thể xoá hộ bác nào không thích chữ tàu  :Big Grin: , lười làm lại đồng tiền, làm vài cái to to tuy nhiên không giống lắm.



Link download: https://www.mediafire.com/?k63w0u6dnbqc866

----------

anhcos

----------


## garynguyen

> Em mới vẽ xong & đã test: xyz= 1286x860x45mm:


Đẹp quá bác

----------

atuancnc

----------


## atuancnc

File test sp1 :







File test sp2:






Video đục:








Link Download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/l6...File_Chuan.rar

----------

hoangsikhanh, skydn, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## suu_tam

Bác Tuấn stepsnow làm nick KienCuc mới để làm thương hiệu mới à?

----------

atuancnc

----------


## atuancnc

Em mới vẽ xong bộ Tứ Linh VN, đục sâu đến 30mm:


Long:




Ly:




Phụng:

----------


## atuancnc

Share các bác đang cần mẫu Vinh Quy Bái Tổ:





Link Download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/4f...nhQuyBaiTo.rar

----------

anhxco, kametoco, lacute84, lnq2510, skydn, thehiena2, trungdt, truyennt, vietpham

----------


## skydn

> Đang học JDPaint, tiện thể xoá hộ bác nào không thích chữ tàu , lười làm lại đồng tiền, làm vài cái to to tuy nhiên không giống lắm.
> 
> Đính kèm 5491
> 
> Link download: https://www.mediafire.com/?k63w0u6dnbqc866


Làm thế nào để chuyển file này qua artcam được bác mình không biết sử dụng Jdpain mong bác chỉ giúp

----------


## atuancnc

MS#01: 





MS#02: 





MS#03: 






*Link tải về:* http://www.mediafire.com/download/h5...9/Lich_Tet.rar

----------

CKD, CNC abc, conga, Diyodira, GÀ TRỐNG, hoangsikhanh, hoangtu1985, lnq2510, Mr.L, Nam CNC, saudau, sirateo, skydn, suu_tam, thuhanoi, zentic

----------


## Tuancoi

> MS#01: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS#02: 
> 
> 
> ...


Mấy đốc lịch đẹp quá! Đúng là bật thầy, Nhưng Làm thầy đôi lúc cũng vất vã lắm bạn ạ. Nhất là lúc gặp hoc trò hư. Những lời bác hoangkhoiart nói bác không nên bận tâm nhé, mình cũng vài lần mua hàng của bác ấy, mình thấy lời nói của bác ấy không đúng với hàng của bác ấy bán lắm đâu. Cảm ơn bác vì đã chia sẽ những đốc lịch!

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Diyodira

Sao không thấy tài liệu hướng dẫn jdp vậy bác chủ, Thanks.

----------


## atuancnc

HTL:





GH#1:





Màu xám:

----------

lacute84, suu_tam

----------


## atuancnc

Chúc các Mem đón năm mới An Khang Thịnh Vượng nhé  :Smile: 


Vinh Quy Bái Tổ #1:





*Link Download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/4f...nhQuyBaiTo.rar
*


Vinh Quy Bái Tổ #2:








*Link Download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ja...hQuyBaiTo2.rar*

_Nhớ ấn nút Thanks cho em để có khí thế Share nhé_

----------

GÀ TRỐNG, hoangsikhanh, KDD, lamcamduc, Mr.L, quanle.ddk, suu_tam, tcltcl15, thuhanoi, trungdt, vietpham, vutrankitchenlife2

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Tuấn cho em xin cái hình ông Putin nhé, cám ơn bác nhe

----------


## atuancnc

> Bác Tuấn cho em xin cái hình ông Putin nhé, cám ơn bác nhe




Bác Click vào Link đính kèm nhé  :Smile:   Tải về bác Putin

----------

anhcos, thuhanoi

----------


## atuancnc

Các bác cần mẫu nào trong hình thì đánh dấu và để lại Comment nhé.

----------


## nguyenquan7070

> Các bác cần mẫu nào trong hình thì đánh dấu và để lại Comment nhé.


em cần trọn bộ 1000GB mẫu của bác, để em giá rẻ nhé ( nguyenquan7070@gmail.com) 0914111339

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Tên atuancnc này đã nhận tiền dạy online của một số bác ở xa và kết quả là vẫn mù chữ. Các bác cần lưu ý về cách học online người dạy họ có lịch học rõ ràng, chứ đừng thỏa thuận kiều lúc nào cần thì hỏi, và tôi cơ bản chắc chắn là nếu cam kết 50% tiền học xong 50% còn lại thanh toán khi xong thì ko người dạy nào đồng ý, và nếu đóng hết một lần thì rất phụ thuộc người dạy. Tôi đã từng gửi ổ cứng cho tên này để học online và lấy bộ sưu tập và cuối cùng là phải nhờ người quen tới nhà gặp mẹ hắn để lấy lại vì lý do là gọi ko nghe máy thì làm sao mà học cuối cùng tìm đc số điện thoại bàn gắp mẹ hắn rồi có địa chỉ địa nhà, cái bức xúc là gọi di động ko nghe máy, gọi máy bàn gặp mẹ hắn nói có khách cần gặp thì nghe máy nếu mình nhớ không nhầm còn có mấy câu thách thức. Nội dung chỉ có thế. Đầu năm mới mình mong các bác ko ai gặp trường hợp này. 
Mình có bộ sưu tập phổ biến cũng dùng mấy năm nay bác nào cần mình tặng miễn phí dung lượng 800GB đã chọn lọc sắp xếp theo nội dung có đánh mã số. Các bác mang ổ 3.0 qua uống cafe cỡ 3 tiếng là có đồ mang về liền khỏi đợi chờ mất thời gian.
Cứ nhắc lại vụ tên này mình lại ấm ức. Sau mấy năm đụng chạm tự nhiên lên tay. Thực ra chỉ cần biết cơ bản và tự làm sẽ quen tay vẽ nhanh. Mình sẽ giúp miến phí về JDPaint và ArtCAM cho bác nào có nhu cầu. Đỡ tốn chi phí mà chưa chắc có như ý hay là không.

----------

h-d, Mr.L, nguyentan85, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Sau khi gửi tiền mình nhận được cái mail này nhanh chóng sau đó tự mò mẫm. 
Nếu các bác nào cần tài liệu này để học thì khỏi phải mất tiền để lại mail mình gửi cho nghiên cứu. Coi như của tên đó tặng các bác.

----------

duongthanhson1989, Mr.L, nguyentan85, vvn

----------


## Nam CNC

chú Hoàng đầu năm mà chú cư xử như vậy không đẹp xíu nào , hạ hồi phân giải , nếu được Admin chuyển cái mục cho file JD hay artcam vào topic mới , ai cần miễn phí thì vào đó liên lạc với chú Hoàng này nhé .

----------

anhcos, atuancnc

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> chú Hoàng đầu năm mà chú cư xử như vậy không đẹp xíu nào , hạ hồi phân giải , nếu được Admin chuyển cái mục cho file JD hay artcam vào topic mới , ai cần miễn phí thì vào đó liên lạc với chú Hoàng này nhé .


Hic anh Nam ạ. Biết là không đẹp hãm tài nhưng mà nó còn nói ngược lại em "ăn ốc đổ vỏ, lúc cần thì gọi bằng thầy lúc không cần thì gọi bằng thằng" sao lại ko ức chế anh.

----------


## atuancnc

> Các bác cần mẫu nào trong hình thì đánh dấu và để lại Comment nhé.




@:nguyenquan7070 Toàn bộ mẫu này e Free nhé.

P/s: 
_- Một số bác GATO thông cảm nhé, e không có ý kiến về quá trình dạy vẽ 3D Điêu khắc đâu ah. E dạy vẽ khắp cả nước VN này từ lâu Bắc - Trung - Nam có rất nhiều người học, các bác nào chưa hài lòng về cách học và thì tiện đây để lại Comment luôn nhé (cứ nói ra e khuyến khích - nhớ là văn minh nơi công cộng một chút nhé)!_ 
- E FREE và những mẫu đã FREE thì đừng thương mại nữa, hãy thương mại bằng chính mồ hôi của mình nhé  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> Hic anh Nam ạ. Biết là không đẹp hãm tài nhưng mà nó còn nói ngược lại em "ăn ốc đổ vỏ, lúc cần thì gọi bằng thầy lúc không cần thì gọi bằng thằng" sao lại ko ức chế anh.


Hì chắc bức xúc lắm đây, thường sự thật hay mất lòng, thôi thì cũng trút 1 lần cho nhẹ, mình thấy vậy cũng đủ lắm rồi, bác chủ chọn im là vàng cũng phục, đầu năm chúc 2 bác vui vẻ, cùng chung tay trong sự nghiệp đào tạo bọn lơ ngơ jdp, trong đó có e -)).
Thanks

----------

atuancnc, vvn

----------


## atuancnc

- HLT #1: 




- HLT #2: 




- HLT #3:

----------

katerman, Phúc Quang

----------


## nguyentan85

> Sau khi gửi tiền mình nhận được cái mail này nhanh chóng sau đó tự mò mẫm. 
> Nếu các bác nào cần tài liệu này để học thì khỏi phải mất tiền để lại mail mình gửi cho nghiên cứu. Coi như của tên đó tặng các bác.


bác gửi cho em xin nhé cảm ơn bác nhiều,

email : nguyentan85@gmail.com

----------


## zentic

Bác cho em xin cái Link với, cảm ơn Bác
Mail: ndquyen06@yahoo.com.vn

----------


## Phúc Quang

> @:nguyenquan7070 Toàn bộ mẫu này e Free nhé.
> 
> P/s: 
> _- Một số bác GATO thông cảm nhé, e không có ý kiến về quá trình dạy vẽ 3D Điêu khắc đâu ah. E dạy vẽ khắp cả nước VN này từ lâu Bắc - Trung - Nam có rất nhiều người học, các bác nào chưa hài lòng về cách học và thì tiện đây để lại Comment luôn nhé (cứ nói ra e khuyến khích - nhớ là văn minh nơi công cộng một chút nhé)!_ 
> - E FREE và những mẫu đã FREE thì đừng thương mại nữa, hãy thương mại bằng chính mồ hôi của mình nhé


<3 Cho em hỏi bác Tuấn ở đâu vậy??? mẫu của bác đẹp quá. cho em xin ít mẫu Công giáo Phật giáo và mẫu phào đc ko ạ. em ở HN

----------


## Phúc Quang

gmail của em là sharkktdm@gmail.com
em cám ơn bác

----------


## atuancnc

Em mới hoàn thành, file còn nóng :P

----------

jimmyli, thuhanoi

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

> Sau khi gửi tiền mình nhận được cái mail này nhanh chóng sau đó tự mò mẫm. 
> Nếu các bác nào cần tài liệu này để học thì khỏi phải mất tiền để lại mail mình gửi cho nghiên cứu. Coi như của tên đó tặng các bác.


cho e 1 chân nhé bác thanhphong219@gmail.com
thank bác trước

----------


## lyakhuong

Anh atuancnc có thể cho em xin vài mẫu tranh Phật giáo đc không anh mail của em là lyakhuong@gmail.com 
Cám ơn anh rất nhiều

----------


## LYHUNGHAU

Cho e 1 chân với bác lyhunghau@gmail.com
thank trước.

----------


## Kun Béo

> Các bác cần mẫu nào trong hình thì đánh dấu và để lại Comment nhé.


bác có thể share cho e chỗ phào chỉ ở dưới cùng được không ạ thank a ạ 
hanhlambn@gmail

----------


## designhn

> Sau khi gửi tiền mình nhận được cái mail này nhanh chóng sau đó tự mò mẫm. 
> Nếu các bác nào cần tài liệu này để học thì khỏi phải mất tiền để lại mail mình gửi cho nghiên cứu. Coi như của tên đó tặng các bác.


bác gửi cho em xin nhé cảm ơn bác nhiều,

email : tanpharmacist@gmail.com

----------


## ahdvip

Em đang cần mẫu rồng thế này nhưng con rồng quay xuống, anh nào có thì mật thư cho em liền nha, em chayh mẫu cho khách sớm. Thanks

----------


## nhimdinh

thiết kế cầu kì nhỉ

----------


## thietbidobac

Cái này hay nha. bác gửi cho em vào mail: 

```

thietbidobac@gmail.com 


```

Thanks bác nhiều

----------


## vicry

> Sau khi gửi tiền mình nhận được cái mail này nhanh chóng sau đó tự mò mẫm. 
> Nếu các bác nào cần tài liệu này để học thì khỏi phải mất tiền để lại mail mình gửi cho nghiên cứu. Coi như của tên đó tặng các bác.


Hay quá, em đang cần tài liệu để hiểu biết hơn. Bác cho em xin với nhé. baovyho299-thư của Gmail nhé bác. Thanks bác!

----------


## Haumeo456

Cho e xin file voi a! E dang tim hieu ạ

----------


## anhtran19932111

cảm ơn b đã chia sẻ

----------


## Thangloi12

Em nhấp vào link nhưng không load được bác xem lại xem thế nào  :Wink:

----------


## tranhung123456

shard cho tớ hình này được không bác



> 


Gmail : gagaymaudan@gmail.com

----------


## sieunhim

Bác nào có bộ tứ quý share e với, tks all

----------


## Mới CNC

Em mới nhảy vào lĩnh vực này. mong các bác chỉ giáo. theo các bác thì JD Paint học rễ hơn hay ARTCAM rễ hơn ạ? ngoài học vẽ em cũng muốn học cắt ghép hình nữa ạ.
trước giờ em chỉ gia công 2d thôi. em không biết về 3d.

----------


## vvn

> Sau khi gửi tiền mình nhận được cái mail này nhanh chóng sau đó tự mò mẫm. 
> Nếu các bác nào cần tài liệu này để học thì khỏi phải mất tiền để lại mail mình gửi cho nghiên cứu. Coi như của tên đó tặng các bác.


Bạn cho mình xin tài liệu. Cám ơn bạn thật nhiều.

vincentvunguyen @ gmail . com

----------


## Mới CNC

Cho mình xin với: quanggvinh@gmail.com. thank'

----------


## nguyennguyenspkt

a gửi giúp e tài liệu học JDP với nhé.thanks a.

----------


## nguyennguyenspkt

a gửi giúp e tài liệu học JDP với nhé.thanks a.
MAIL nguyennguyenspkt @ gmail com

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác nào có tài liệu học jdpaind rùi thì share cho mình với nhé! tuantantin@gmail.com

----------


## Mới CNC

Có bác nào có mẫu này cho em xin với:

----------


## imechavn

Có bác nào có mẫu này không, nếu có thì để lại cho tôi với nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## namkimcnc

a có mẫu bác hồ ngồi không

----------


## ngaitran1990

> Chào các bác, em lập topic này mong mọi người ủng hộ nhé 
> _uploading...._
> 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 1542
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mấy anh giúp em cách tạo file phay khuôn âm trong artcam được không ạ

----------


## chickenphat

Các anh các bác cho e xin file mẫu thiên chúa 3 người. Em cám ơn các bác các a

----------


## sieunhim

có link này trên mấy group facebook. các bác coi có gì xài đc ko
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...1NuM2R4Z2VxdDQ

----------

chickenphat, katerman

----------


## duongthanhson1989

> Sau khi gửi tiền mình nhận được cái mail này nhanh chóng sau đó tự mò mẫm. 
> Nếu các bác nào cần tài liệu này để học thì khỏi phải mất tiền để lại mail mình gửi cho nghiên cứu. Coi như của tên đó tặng các bác.


cho minh xin tai lieu nhe duongthanhson1989@gmail.com.    cam on nhieu nhe

----------


## duongthanhson1989

cho toi xin tai lieu luon  nhe. ah , bac co ban file mau ko. gia bao nhieu 
duongthanhson1989@gmail.com

----------


## boyhn2014

bingate2017@gmail cho mình xin tài liệu jppain với nhé

----------


## vanvulinh01

ủng hộ thớt

----------


## cậu út

cho mình xin mẫu với. Gmail: quyho3k5@gmail.com

----------

